# how can halfords get away with it?



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

my headlight bulb went pop today, called in to halfords to get a newie, 28.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, 

i have two sidelight bulbs, 4.49
dipped headlamps x2 28.99+ 28.99
flashey main light things, 26.99 + 26.99

grand total of 116 quid for freaking lightbulbs unreal, these were bosch "shiney better" type bulbs but still, omg im in shock


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Did you buy them?

Bet you can get the same from eBay for less than half that... that's where my bulbs come from always now!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try these stupid Xenons, £125.00 for just the dipped bulb...


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was in Halfords today thinking exactly the same thing!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

they get away with it as people pay it simples


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Get on Ebay mate and act dumb untill you get the bulbs deliverd. Halfords are a rippoff on bulbs even when they have there offers on own brand bulbs as they are still Osram poorer quality bulbs and not worth the money


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

oh and they charge 6.99 per bulb for fitting!!!!!!!!!, unreal , some people dont get paid 6.99 an hour, but they can charge this for opening your bonnet and plugging something in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, ive just ebayed some stuff and already the price diff is astonishing!!!!!!!!!!! how are they in business!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

xenons are expensive due to the gas in them iirc. we do the local cab companies ones alot (newer mercs)


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

ive got halfords ultra brilliance dipped bulbs in mine they are on or were on bogof when i got mine as near as £30 i think they are meant to be 120% brighter than oem bulbs


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i bought some osram nightbreakers for £12 , cant be paying those halfords prices !


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are near me let me know as I have quite a collection of bulbs and might be able to help out for beer tokens rather than getting a bank loan


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks mr shinyvec man but i kinda wanna buy some philips ones from ebay, but it is a sea of water i aint ever treaded before............anyone available for some helpy please

all i want is to rid the car of the yellow smokers look standard bulbs

are phillips any good?
whats the white ones they do?
ive been on ebay and they are bluevision this xtra vision that?
im so confused, i just want white dammit!!!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ring XenonMax's are my choice mate. Usually £14-£18 a pair, good deal brighter than stock, and I found a good life to them as well.

Those new 120%+ ones look great. As soon as I ditch the Xenons from the Volvo a set of them are going in.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Phillips Extreme is the ones you want I think


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Osram Nightbreakers for dipped and main beam and they are so much better than std VX ones but still no way near as good as the HIDs I had fitted but they were illegal and 1 failed so thats the end of that story.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

what about these for my main beam flashers, are these boy racer blue?? because i aint down with those boy racers! oh no sirs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HB3-9005-Philips-Diamond-Vision-5000k-Headlight-Car-Bulbs-Blue-Bulbs-/330657538210?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4cfcb9a0a2


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

scratch that, they aint legal, and yet they are still that price!!!!!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so my search for philips hb3 type main light bulbs has failed, they do blue vision which is boy raced from the box, and makes your headlamp look blue when they are off, so thats a no, philips xtrerme vision which are illegal for roads so thats a no, or phillips premium, which are supposed to be 30% brighter but i dont know..................my face is hurting


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Get them online mate. Shouldnt be lining the pockets of Halfords in these times of austerity :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/HB3-9005-60W-Headlight-Bulbs/

Usually a discount code floating about as well.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Didn't know that Philips Extreme Vision were illegal. Thought they were recommended by Autoexpress!!!

"Philips present their latest innovation building on the success of their other award winning headlight bulbs. Philips Xtreme Vision delivers 100% more light on the road than a standard bulb and maximum brightness.

This performance gain is achieved through a new unique filament design, optimised geometry, a quartz burner and high pressure gas filling to deliver maximum light output and longer life expectancy. *Plus, it's fully road legal within the EU, generates no extra heat and is safe to use with plastic lenses.*

The Philips X-treme Vision range won the Auto Express Best Buy award in 2011."


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I got my last set from powerbulbs and they were loads cheaper than halfords and arrived next day

http://www.powerbulbs.com/nightbreakerplus


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

and they sent me a set of matching phillips sidelight bulbs FOC!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

the mark up on these halfords bulbs is massive. I got a set of two 472 headlight bulbs, a rear taillight bulb set of two and a number plate bulb again set of two. would have come up to about £20 but with a trade account comes to a grand total of £3 something..

amazing lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> xenons are expensive due to the gas in them iirc. we do the local cab companies ones alot (newer mercs)


£30 for mine D2S

H7's i recommend Philips


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I use Lucas, about 3.99 from local factors, with discount


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.consumabulbs.com/
:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Will-S said:


> Didn't know that Philips Extreme Vision were illegal. Thought they were recommended by Autoexpress!!!
> 
> "Philips present their latest innovation building on the success of their other award winning headlight bulbs. Philips Xtreme Vision delivers 100% more light on the road than a standard bulb and maximum brightness.
> 
> ...


they are legal though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't even trust Halfwitts recommend me screen wash, let alone fit a headlight bulb.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Deniance said:


> how are they in business!!!!!!!!


Fools with money are easily parted  that and the constant adverts on tv.....

Local motorfactors for me


----------

